# Selling in the US



## Neve (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm in Canada and my insurance only covers me for selling in Canada. A distributor is interested in selling my products to her US customer base - is that even possible? I googled and I can't figure out if there is any affordable insurance that covers a Canadian soaper in the US. My current insurance is a hobbyist policy tacked onto my regular business insurance. I don't sell a lot of soap, I make small quantities at a time when I have the time. I don't even want to go bigger right now but I'd like to know what my options are.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 26, 2016)

I would check with your insurance, but as I read it -

You are selling wholesale to a us based company. The transaction is taking place IN Canada to all intents and purposes. Then they sell the soap onwards. You sold it in Canada - they import it to the states. 

They are responsible for selling it onwards, not you. 

Now, your insurance covers the first transaction. Does it need to cover the later ones.....? The retailer is selling the soap. They might claim against you, but that transaction was in Canada, where you are covered. 

But check with you insurer for their thoughts


----------



## Neve (Jan 26, 2016)

Interesting, I wondered about that. I have no idea if my soap is sold in a store or whatever where the liability rests and who needs what coverage.

The company is actually based in Canada too, but sells to Canada and the US. I do not think they have any kind of coverage to sell soap.

All I know is that my insurer told me not to sell to the US because insurance coverage is too expensive (America is 'too litigious').


----------



## KristaY (Jan 26, 2016)

Have you checked with the Handcrafted Soap & Cosmetic Guild? They have insurance for US and Canada but I'm not sure if it can be combined doing business in both countries. It's worth checking into anyway.

http://www.soapguild.org


----------



## Neve (Jan 28, 2016)

I think I did and it was for US businesses to cover Canada or a Canadian business selling in Canada. I am not 100% certain though, I read the FAQs the other day and just looked again. It didn't look like it was what I needed?

 I can't seem to find one for a business based in Canada for selling to Canada and the US.



KristaY said:


> Have you checked with the Handcrafted Soap & Cosmetic Guild? They have insurance for US and Canada but I'm not sure if it can be combined doing business in both countries. It's worth checking into anyway.
> 
> http://www.soapguild.org


Wait maybe that one is what I need... I will contact them and double check...


----------

